# Looking for tips for a newbie.



## quite_squirrelly (Sep 19, 2011)

Sod this is my first time small game hunting. I've read quite a bit of stuff online and I've talked to a few folks. I was wondering if anyone had any good tips for hunting squirrel and rabbit? I went out Sunday and didn't see a thing.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

squirrel hunting, go into the woods, find some oaks, and sit down, 15 to twenty minutes the squirrels should come out of the wood work. Wait til you see two or three on the ground than you can usually get one on the ground and watch another run up a tree, and pick that one off too. It helps to look in the tree tops for squirrel houses. Rabbits i've never had much luck myself. if you sit for an forty five minutes and dont see anything, get up and walk a few hundred yards and sit again. Remember your not just out to shoot squirrels, take some deep breaths enjoy the fresh air, tune your hearing up, see what the farthest smallest sound you can hear is, Just enjoy being outdoors, this time of year it can be tough squirrel hunting with so many leaves on the trees!


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

A Squirl call can help too. Head shots if you're using a 22. I would avoid a 22 Mag.


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Rabbits, find yourself some thick stuff to stomp on , Briars , brush piles any thing like that. Squirrels, find some oaks, beech trees and squirrel nests , sit down for 15 minutes or so and they'll come out. If they don't, go find another oak tree and do it over again.


----------

